# Crabs



## NextJen

I hadn't bothered to put my crab traps out yet this season until I threw one in earlier, maybe around 3:00. Pulled it up about 2 hours later and there was one small male in there! I was surprised, didn't think any were up where I am yet, but it is getting about time. I threw him back and told him to tell his bigger friends where to find the food.


----------



## Humbled

May the crab gods smile upon you! 

I caught a bushel this morning on the Pax River. Best trip yet this year. 

The old-timers used to say that you can't find a good tasting crab until you start seeing sea nettles in the water.  Salinity?  Do they eat sea nettles?  No idea here, but the one claw I ate was good.


----------



## NextJen

Humbled said:


> on the Pax River.


Thanks for the well wishes. I'm on the Port Tobacco River. Usually takes a little longer for them to work their way up to where I am. Enjoy!


----------



## littlelady

NextJen said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. I'm on the Port Tobacco River. Usually takes a little longer for them to work their way up to where I am. Enjoy!



FIL had a commercial license back in the day when we moved to Calvert over 20 years ago.  He lives in Benedict. Hub would go out with him.  We were very spoiled.  Crabs on demand.  We live in another country, now, called Montgomery County, and FIL is 89. God love him.  Crabs are very pricey here, and only bought for a special occasion. You are lucky. If you sink it, they will come. Happy crabbing!


----------



## Bird Dog

Humbled said:


> May the crab gods smile upon you!
> 
> I caught a bushel this morning on the Pax River. Best trip yet this year.
> 
> The old-timers used to say that you can't find a good tasting crab until you start seeing sea nettles in the water.  Salinity?  Do they eat sea nettles?  No idea here, but the one claw I ate was good.


Salinity.....


----------



## NextJen

Two more little males in the trap this morning. Maybe next weekend will be better.


----------



## Gilligan

My youngest son trot lines commercially..he said they are really starting to fish pretty good up in the sheltered areas like Herring Crekk..


----------



## PeoplesElbow

NextJen said:


> I hadn't bothered to put my crab traps out yet this season until I threw one in earlier, maybe around 3:00. Pulled it up about 2 hours later and there was one small male in there! I was surprised, didn't think any were up where I am yet, but it is getting about time. I threw him back and told him to tell his bigger friends where to find the food.


Glad you have crabs!


----------



## Monello




----------



## buddscreek

went last Friday evening from 6pm-8pm in the Wicomico.. caught 37 ate them and got drunk


----------



## jrt_ms1995

I had crabs once; they really, really itch!


----------



## nutz

PeoplesElbow said:


> Glad you have crabs!


Does Hallmark have a card for that?


----------



## stgislander

Monello said:


> View attachment 139370


Did you get those in AZ???


----------



## littlelady

We are taking crabs to dot’s tomorrow for her bday.  It is a shame we can’t catch them ourselves, anymore.  We get them from Cameron’s, now.  Very pricey.  Happy crabbing, y’all!


----------



## Gilligan

Prices aren't too bad right now either...  $145/bushel for #1's cooked.


----------



## Monello

stgislander said:


> Did you get those in AZ???


I have a secret spot.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



jrt_ms1995 said:


> I had crabs once; they really, really itch!


I've heard using an ice pick to stab and pick those buggers off is a good treatment option.


----------



## mitzi

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> I've heard using an ice pick to stab and pick those buggers off is a good treatment option.



Nix


----------



## jrt_ms1995

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> I've heard using an ice pick to stab and pick those buggers off is a good treatment option.


Doesn't seem logical, but I'll give it a try next time. Thanks for the free advice!


----------



## Gilligan

jrt_ms1995 said:


> Doesn't seem logical, but I'll give it a try next time. Thanks for the free advice!


Make cakes outa them...calms 'em right down.


----------

